# Adding netlea soil to existing setup



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I've started rescaping my planted tank and I realized that I'm going to need to add more netlea aquasoil to my existing setup. My concern is the ammonia leaching and harming my fish. Does anyone know if the ammonia leaches out slowly or quickly. I wanted to know if a few rounds of rinsing will take care of the ammonia of if I should let it sit in water for a few days/weeks to allow it leach out slowly.

Thanks


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

How much do you need to add?
Is this with discus in tank?

My personal opinion:
- The newer Netlea leaks a much smaller amount of ammonia than compared to other aquasoils, but I would suggest possibly testing it in a cup and monitor ammonia spikes. If you're adding just a small amount you'd most likely be fine, but for anything more than 15-25% of the existing substrate, I'd be very careful.
- Your filter and plant mass should be able to handle most ammonia spikes, but adding ammonia neutralizers, various conditioners, and just water changes daily or every other day for a couple days could definitely increase the odds.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks default. If that's the case I'm thinking of adding another 1/2 bag about 4 liters or so. I already have 3 9l bags in the tank. I guess adding a liter a week and changing 50 percent the water everyday should do it. My fear is that the tank has discus in it.


----------

